# Photo Eye for fluorescent Ballast Load



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Takideezy said:


> Service call for fluorescent hotel signs, found the photo eye had failed closed. I replaced with same and all was fine for two months. Call back, same problem, clamp on measured 9.8A at 120VAC. I don't have the PE model, it was listed for ballasted loads although I can't recall the rating.
> 
> The PE is located adjacent to the service panel and controls three different signs. If load is the problem, I could add a second PE and split the load, other option is a lighting contractor. I will be back tomorrow to sort this out, what am I failing to consider. Thank you.


It all depending on what model photocell you are using now.

the rating will varies a bit.

A common twistlocker can handle pretty good ballast load up to 15 amp 

but thru the KO photocell that will varies a bit some are only rated for 5 or 10 amp or 15 amps.,

the main thing you need to know what the total load on ballast ( if all the lamps are working properly ) then you can able determed on what size to use.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I find that photocells last longer if the load is small. I usually have the photocell feed a relay coil and use the relay contacts for the actual load.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> I find that photocells last longer if the load is small. I usually have the photocell feed a relay coil and use the relay contacts for the actual load.


I second this, always works better to just have it carry the relay coil instead of lamp load.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

micromind said:


> I find that photocells last longer if the load is small. I usually have the photocell feed a relay coil and use the relay contacts for the actual load.





MechanicalDVR said:


> I second this, always works better to just have it carry the relay coil instead of lamp load.


SOP. Standard Operating Procedure.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Try a different brand. The Intermatic ones are just ****. At the very least get one rated for 1800 watts or put a contactor in and use the photo eye to control the contactor.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Have you considered deleting the photo eye and installing an Astro time switch next to the panel as long as the sign has it's own circuit?

I've been using the Intermatic EJ600 astro switch for awhile now and have yet to have one fail (knock on wood) and my customers love them. 

Photo eyes have been nothing but problems for me weather it be going bad or catching stray light and cycling on and off.


----------

